# H24-100 vs. H24-700



## albossier (Aug 25, 2010)

What is the difference between the H24-100 Receiver and the H24-700?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

albossier said:


> What is the difference between the H24-100 Receiver and the H24-700?


Manufacturer...otherwise identical.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

-100 = Technicolor (aka Audiovox, formerly Thomson/RCA)
-700 = Pace

There is also a -200, which is Samsung.


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

Wait a minute...

Is this just the brand on the front or are there different people making the box ?

Different people making the box would be a huge big deal and might explain why I see different issues with some boxes...

Then of course is the question of which ones are the best ones ?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The -x00 codes are actually different companies, making their flavor of the receiver in their factory. On the outside, they are the same, except for maybe where the vents are, but on the inside, yes, they do vary a little bit, within spec. A good example would be the HR20-100 needing extra "stuff" for MRV while the HR20-700 works like the others.

That could very well be a reason some are more finicky than others when you start getting into real custom stuff you seem to be doing, instead of just "Oh, an HDMI port. This end and that, I'm done!"


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok then... Sorry for being a newb on this...

So... Then has someone compared the various ones for issues ? Does a -100 have more issues then a -700 ?? WHich ones have the issues ? For example the RGB black level issue, is that on them all or only on a -100 ??

The things I am interest in are:

1) various problem on each unit..

2) MPEG decoder chip. Are they using different chips ? This will effect pictire quality.

3) scaling.. Are the scaling chips the same ? This will effect how sd looks.

Is there a break down of what chip sets are in each model of HR24 ?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure about the new models, you may just have to pry open some (owned) boxes and check it out.

If I have gathered anything from reading here it is that the -700 is favored over the -100 for the previous models.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The H24-100, H24-200, and H24-700 are indeed the same base units made by 3 different manufacturers, with the only differences being that they have very small parts anomalies internally.

In HD receivers, these variables are virtually irrelevant, while even in the HD DVRs, the variables are so nominal that they are also considered "the same".

I have had nothing but solid performance and results with the H24-100 and HR24-100 units here for some time.


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

Im a custom installer and have seen a wide range of issues. Sometime they work perfectly with the gear, sometimes they go horribly wrong. I am just now aware that there are different models. I have sent emails to clients for them to check thier rcvrs. I got resturn email from one a little while ago saying he has all -500's. This install is completly happy with 6 installed rcvrs all hooked to different gear all doing MVR. No significant problems to report.. So at least for this client the -500's work perfectly.

Im waiting to hear from a client who has every problem imaginable on both his systems. These were D* supplied and installed 2 days ago.

Im very interested if someone can confirm if -any- differences exist in the chip sets on these various models.. Specifically The HDMI / MPEG and scaler chips.

I have a thread on some issues I have seen..
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2568884


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Xymox said:


> Im a custom installer and have seen a wide range of issues. Sometime they work perfectly with the gear, sometimes they go horribly wrong. I am just now aware that there are different models. I have sent emails to clients for them to check thier rcvrs. I got resturn email from one a little while ago saying he has all -500's. This install is completly happy with 6 installed rcvrs all hooked to different gear all doing MVR. No significant problems to report.. So at least for this client the -500's work perfectly.
> 
> Im waiting to hear from a client who has every problem imaginable on both his systems. These were D* supplied and installed 2 days ago.
> 
> ...


This thread has links to the first looks of each of the boxes. It has pictures of the insides. That is probably the best information that you are going to get, outside of taking apart an owned box yourself.


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

So who makes the HR24-500?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Rockermann said:


> So who makes the HR24-500?


Humax


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Humax


Oh, that industry Juggernaut. 

Thanks!


----------



## yikes (Sep 5, 2008)

i think there is another subtle difference that might be important. i think the 100 has an optical output (toslink) only whereas the 700 which is what i have, has only the digital coax output. i could be wrong though.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"yikes" said:


> i think there is another subtle difference that might be important. i think the 100 has an optical output (toslink) only whereas the 700 which is what i have, has only the digital coax output. i could be wrong though.


All HD dvrs have both while all HD receivers have only coax audio


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Kevin F said:


> All HD dvrs have both while all HD receivers have only coax audio


I don't think that is correct, I don't think all the DVR's have both optical and coax digital outputs...


----------



## yikes (Sep 5, 2008)

i just saw a picture of the rear of the h24-100 it indeed has a toslink output and no digital coax


----------



## yikes (Sep 5, 2008)

well...i just took a better look at my h24. i thought i had the h24-700 when i actually have the h24-100. it does not have toslink and only digital coax. im really confused now by the pics ive been seeing of the h24-100. i suspect they are using a generic pic for all version of this unit.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Photos of all the 24 series receivers are available by going to the DIRECTV general forum and going to the first looks thread. 

Personally I have had all three H24s and they work identically.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## yikes (Sep 5, 2008)

i believe a previous poster is correct and the h24 all versions do NOT have toslink and only digital coax outputs. the hr24 has both.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

I can add that there must be some differences, As I have all 3 models, H24-100, 500 & 700 and they have different firmwares. I can't remember which one, But one of the units laggs behind in updates but all 3 have never had the same firmware at the same time.


----------

